
Two faces of Android - joshfraser
http://epeus.blogspot.com/2011/01/two-faces-of-android.html
======
mycroftiv
It really seems like someone ought to be doing more to try to use Android to
publicize free software. I think the majority of Android users now probably
have no understanding of the goals and ideals of free open source software,
and there is an opportunity to create real public enthusiasm. From a free
software perspective, Android is hardly an ideal platform, and carriers and
phone manufacturers have a lot of ambivalence about welcoming openness, but
I'm still excited by the fact that a lot of people are now walking around with
a linux in their pocket.

~~~
generalk

        > and there is an opportunity to create real public enthusiasm [about FOSS software]
    

Sorry, there really isn't. And if there ever was, a mobile phone isn't going
to do it.

Most folks don't know their phone is running Android, they just bought
whatever interesting-looking smartphone was in their price range. They barely
care about the software their phone is running, let alone the tenants and
ideals of a bunch of software hackers regarding their craft.

~~~
bitwize
Virgin Mobile is running bus ads that say "You on Android for $25/month".

Obviously there is some marketing appeal in being able to offer a phone that
runs Android, which means people are aware of the name (even if they may be
confusing it with the Motorola Droid specifically).

~~~
borism
absolutely - most people might not be aware what devices run Android, but they
surely heard the name.

------
Zak
Can anyone cite an example of a situation so far where replacing any of the
Google apps has been good for the user?

It seems to me that Google should work really hard on having its apps be must-
haves for most users, then use them as a lever to discourage undesirable
behavior like replacing built-in functionality such as tethering with paid
services.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It seems like the consensus view is that HTC's Sense (and equivalents to a
lesser extent) was a definite improvement over stock 1.5/6 but has become less
so over time as stock improves.

Even as of 2.3 though some stock apps, e.g. the media player are a bit basic,
so it's only overall better, not a point-by-point victory.

There's also the fact that Samsung could create "tablet" versions of apps
without waiting for Google, manufacturers having to replace Google apps on
non-phone devices, and ROMs going their own open source way.

You could also argue, in a game theory kind of way, that the potential for
replacement has aided Android in general (and therefore Android users) even if
any particular replacement has been negative.

~~~
beoba
In support of that consensus view: I found that running Android 2.2 with HTC
Sense on my Droid Incredible caused it to be noticeably less responsive than
running a stock 2.2 rom (without HTC Sense), even though I wasn't using any of
the Sense widgets/applications.

